# Experienced GM looking for players--or experienced player looking for a game! -- Salem, OR



## gremlin1384 (Dec 14, 2014)

I’m a Salem GM who’s transitioning from a slowly-dying online game to find some RL players in the area. My main focus is Fate Core--I’ve been playing almost exclusively Fate-based games for five or six years, and I’ve actually designed a Fate Core supplement (search Strange Voyages on Kickstarter)--and I’m looking to play and playtest a military/spy fiction/time travel game.My new game--Crosstime--is a gritty pulp game about the consequences of changing history. PCs are operatives in a temporal war between many factions trying to change the timeline to their preferences.That said, I’ve played plenty of other games and would be willing to run some other stuff. No D&D or other Tolkienian fantasy, please, I’m completely sick of it. I’m very familiar with d20 Modern and Paranoia (2nd & XP editions and just Kickstarted the new edition). I’ve also read but haven’t actively played several Cortex Plus games, notably Leverage, Firefly, and Marvel Heroic, as well as Shadowrun. I’m interested in exploring some stranger games that stretch genres or format: Nobilis, Don’t Rest Your Head, Fiasco, Unknown Armies, Becoming, etc.I’ve mostly GMed for a long time, and also would be interested in taking some time on the other side of the table!


----------



## Umbran (Dec 14, 2014)

Moved to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum...


----------

